# Need fish farm info.....



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

I am looking to place some orders this fall with various fish farms.

ATAC being one of them. 

But, I am looking for some info on Fender's fish farm. They are in baltic, oh. I can't get a reply back from them on email. I haven't tried to call yet since I am still overseas at the moment. Has anyone dealt with them before?


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Yes, fenders is a very good farm to go to... Family owned and operated for decades.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Carpman, What kind of fish are you looking for? You could call "CATCH OF THE DAY FISH FARM' in Galena, Ohio. @ 614-306-9416. The owners name is Bob Grim. He works very close with the people at Fenders Fish Farm. If you can't reach Fenders, I'm sure Bob could set you up.

ATAC is an excellent choice also....Lucas bends over backwards to satisfy his customers....I've ordered fish from them before and have had a 100% survival rate as far as I know...(except for fatheads).

Carpman, are you in the military?


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

As said above, Fenders are good people. My parents farm pond was stocked from there (bass, cats, crappie, perch, regular and hybrid gills, and a few shots of feeder minnows).


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 19, 2010)

ATAC will be getting in 5-7" walleyes next week. We also have a large variety of sizes and species of gamefish and forage fish. Also, just got a few paddlefish in for those who are interested (possibly some good caviar in 7 years!)


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

I am actually interested in fender's specialty fish. I am running some experiments this year in my 2 acre. I have suitable features for pike and muskie. Looks like according to fenders they get them in the fall.....

the 5-7 walleye from ATAC sound great, i'll be in touch with you guys when I get home. 

hang loose - yes, military, I am wrapping up a long 7 months now.


----------



## JIMS SVT (Aug 19, 2004)

We went to Jones fish farm today.They have a big variety of fish in various sizes.Walleye,perch,hybrid stripers,lm,sm channels and albino channels.We even picked up a few Paddlefish for our pond while we was there.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Carpman said:


> I am actually interested in fender's specialty fish. I am running some experiments this year in my 2 acre. I have suitable features for pike and muskie. Looks like according to fenders they get them in the fall.....
> 
> the 5-7 walleye from ATAC sound great, i'll be in touch with you guys when I get home.
> 
> hang loose - yes, military, I am wrapping up a long 7 months now.


Carpman, Thanks for your service!!! Hopefully you're back for good. Good Luck on your pond!


----------

